# Nike Hammer - Anyone Got One??



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Must admit to being strangely attracted to digital watches of late - I've unearthed my ancient Casio (as pictured in the friday thread), I've recently enquired to Roy about the availability of the DW5600B Casio G-Shock & I'd have bought that Nike Oregon on his recent update in a flash if I'd seen it in time (I believe Silverhawk beat me to it - the naughty chap














).

Anyway whilst perusing Ebay t'other day for cool digital watches I found this Nike Hammer thingy. I must admit that I'm quite taken by it - I think it's good looking in a sort of brutal ugly macho sort of way







.

Does anyone know if it's available for less than the Â£85 - Â£99 that I've been able to find it for in this country please? Of course you can get it from Hong Kong for Â£65 (+ postage) but there's always the risk of customs duties







!

There's a slightly less extremely styled version called the Anvil, which is cheaper, but which which I don't like as much (typically







)

I'd be interested to hear what other forum members think of it - it comes with a variety of strap colours, everything from yellow to black to orange etc









The picture is not mine & I've blatantly lifted it from the listing of an Ebay seller - apologies to him!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Must admit to being strangely attracted to digital watches of late - I've unearthed my ancient Casio (as pictured in the friday thread),


That Casio is mine isn't it?









I do like that Nike, the only drawback for me is the Nike logo, I have seen another nice LCD (Mac's?) which was great but had Umbro on it







I think Roy's G-Shock thread and Jason's Seiko LCD collection has set me off on digitals too, I have just spent an idle half hour bidding on 7 Casio's and a Vintage Seiko LCD.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> That Casio is mine isn't it?


It was


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Cool looking display.

Not for me though -yet.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

MarkF said:


> I do like that Nike, the only drawback for me is the Nike logo


Just be true to the chav inside you Mark







 .


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MarkF said:


> I do like that Nike, the only drawback for me is the Nike logo, I have seen another nice LCD (Mac's?) which was great but had Umbro on it


The logo isn`t very big









*UMBRO `Sampdoria` U465B*


















How about the one that probably influenced the look of the Umbro & the Nike Oregon?


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > I do like that Nike, the only drawback for me is the Nike logo, I have seen another nice LCD (Mac's?) which was great but had Umbro on it
> ...


I saw one of those Umbro yesterday in Asda Living,looked quite smart for 39.00 quid

Cheers Mal


----------



## Greenrolex (May 14, 2006)

It is a great watch. I am used to have one but, from my humble opinion, I love G-shock more than the Nike.

Best,

Paul


----------

